# How Unusual is odd eyed Hamster?



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, 
Last week we went to the local RSPCA rescue place, and i fell in love with this little Hammy... He has been in there a while as people thought he was scary, and creepy... As he has one red eye and one black... i think he is unusual and cute!.. Is this common?... I have had a look on net, and some people think it could be linked with the cinnamon gene, which i think he is!
He was abandoned by his previous owners, they moved out and left him in a wardrobe, and when the new tenants moved in 3weeks later they found him!...

I dont think he has ever seen a wheel, but slowly he is getting used to things!

Heres Murphy....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Twinkle my hammy that died had one red and one black eye. She came to me pregnant and half of her babies had the same eyes as her. I think they look awesome:flrt:

What is that in her food dish?


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hamster food?...
The RSPCA gave us some food that he was used to, and i dont think it was particularly good food, but am slowly introducing better food...
Oh bless her... Im not sure how old Murphy is, but i think he is about a year old...


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

My friend rehomed a hamster that was advertised on RFUK and he was exactly the same colour / type as yours, with the same eyes.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

my friend has one,I also really like them.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Odd eyed hamsters do occur because of the cinnamon gene. 
I have only ever seen cinnamon bandeds with odd eyes.

he looks satin to.

Very pretty


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow adorable, if i'd have seen her i'd have taken her straight home too! 



> Hamster food?...


:lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I had one as a child too...my fave hammy ever  she was amazing...none of her babies were bi-eyed though...she was a golden, beautiful at that


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

An odd eyed mouse is my hearts desire,I've had one ever and sods law decreed that it never thrived just faded away:bash:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Hi,
> Last week we went to the local RSPCA rescue place, and i fell in love with this little Hammy... He has been in there a while as people thought he was scary, and creepy... As he has one red eye and one black... i think he is unusual and cute!.. Is this common?... I have had a look on net, and some people think it could be linked with the cinnamon gene, which i think he is!
> He was abandoned by his previous owners, they moved out and left him in a wardrobe, and when the new tenants moved in 3weeks later they found him!...
> 
> ...


I had a hamster just like the called marley, he was white and (ginger??) AND had one red and one normal/black eye.. I think it's pretty common!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I had an odd eyed dove tortie and white who had a litter with a few odd eyes in. I think its mega cute


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve never seen one before, it is cute.
i have odd eyed cats :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

> i have odd eyed cats


I have an odd eyed cousin!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> I have an odd eyed cousin!


Me too, he has a blue eye and a half blue half brown eye, creepy!


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

If Terminator was a hamster....
Lol only joking its really cute and ive never seen one like it before


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bless him, hes friendly... comes up to the side of cage, but doesnt like being handled yet... i can only imagine what hes been through!

Thanks for all comments!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> I have an odd eyed cousin!


my cousins are just odd :whistling2:

i quite like it, wants a bog eyed hamster now!


----------

